# Dewa cost for villa



## Desert_Fever

Hello Beautiful People,

I am interested in understanding what people are paying for a 3-4 Bedroom Villa with approx 3K-4K sq ft of space?

I will assume DEWA means AC, Electricity and Water, and also a minimalistic garden with just grass. No Pool.

Please post your monthly bill data if possible.

Thanks in advance.

:ranger:


----------



## Bigo

Depend on the community you are in, because sometimes all inclusive in terms of utilities and sometimes you have chiller or cooling are separate. I used before to live in the springs separate villa bill between 1500-2000 towards hotter days. But had to pay an extra 650 for cooling. Now iam in jumeirha village average bill 1000 all inclusive.
But from previous experience and from friends , villa with the size you are speaking about something like Arabian ranches or meadows it will be in the range of 1500 and up. Depend of course if you have kids or not because this meas washing machine will never stop. Stay away from pools in Dubai because automatically you will be scoring at least 3000 aed a month. Also you will have 5% municipality tax on annual lease and paid monthly. In terms of garden it's up to you to control the cost, depend on how it's planted, how big...etc. but minimum 250 for a Gardner to come water every other day and do the needful.


----------



## derekmines

The figures given by Bigo above are not too far from the truth.
For the last 2 years I've lived in a type 1E villa in Springs (the largest type) with a private pool.

My DEWA bill includes 750aed a month 'housing fee' so deduct that from the figures below to gain the actual electricity and water cost.

In the winter months, the bill is approx 1100aed, in the summer it averages 2000aed with 2200aed being the highest I've seen (I emptied and refilled the pool that month)

Your bill will depend a great deal on usage, I have friends in similar villas who leave their a/c running 24hrs a day in the summer, this leads to 4000aed bills, I only run ours for a few hours in the evening and the upstairs ones for an hour or so at bedtime.

I have an auto watering system in my garden that sprinkles 2 times daily and a gardener who comes three times a week (200aed a month) pool guys come twice a week for 400aed a month.


----------



## vantage

old 3 bed villa with old AC plant and with small garden in Jumeira - 1,200aed / month average across the year, excluding Housing 'fee'

never cooled below about 26 degrees, though.


----------



## divngator

Something to remember people, DEWA in Dubai will add 500 AED extra every month as a fee, no matter what your usage is. It will be more or less based on your rental amount. The same goes for EMICOOL. They are also going to take 1000 or 2000 AED for your security deposit. While it is expensive, you can save money by shutting things off when you are not home.


----------



## BedouGirl

divngator said:


> Something to remember people, DEWA in Dubai will add 500 AED extra every month as a fee, no matter what your usage is. It will be more or less based on your rental amount. The same goes for EMICOOL. They are also going to take 1000 or 2000 AED for your security deposit. While it is expensive, you can save money by shutting things off when you are not home.


DEWA do NOT add AED 500 every month. The Municipality housing fee is charged through DEWA on a monthly basis. This is 5% of your annual rent. It has nothing to do with your usage of power. All utility companies take a refundable deposit when you open an account with them.. Emicool is a district cooling company, of which there are a number here in Dubai. Their charges are payable on top of DEWA. In theory, paying district cooling should mean you pay less DEWA but this is not always the case.


----------



## divngator

BedouGirl said:


> DEWA do NOT add AED 500 every month. The Municipality housing fee is charged through DEWA on a monthly basis. This is 5% of your annual rent. It has nothing to do with your usage of power. All utility companies take a refundable deposit when you open an account with them.. Emicool is a district cooling company, of which there are a number here in Dubai. Their charges are payable on top of DEWA. In theory, paying district cooling should mean you pay less DEWA but this is not always the case.


Please read my entire post before you make a statement. I said it was based on my rental amount. And because my rent 12 120000 AED annually, it was an extra 500 per month. Everything else I said is based on fact and let me tell you this, they will nickel and dime you to death when you try to leave them. I just left Dubai and moved to AD and got virtually nothing of my deposit back. It's the same with EMICOOL. At least in AD, there is no fee based on rental amount.


----------



## BedouGirl

divngator said:


> Please read my entire post before you make a statement. I said it was based on my rental amount. And because my rent 12 120000 AED annually, it was an extra 500 per month. Everything else I said is based on fact and let me tell you this, they will nickel and dime you to death when you try to leave them. I just left Dubai and moved to AD and got virtually nothing of my deposit back. It's the same with EMICOOL. At least in AD, there is no fee based on rental amount.


I respectfully suggest you re-read YOUR post. Where does it mention that 500 was based on YOUR rent? It is only in the post quoted above you say that. You make it sound like the 500 is a standard fee charged to everyone. It isn't and it isn't charged by DEWA. It is the housing fee charged by DM through DEWA. District cooling is a whole other ball game and pretty expensive and their security deposits are normally higher than DEWA's too.


----------



## divngator

BedouGirl said:


> I respectfully suggest you re-read YOUR post. Where does it mention that 500 was based on YOUR rent? It is only in the post quoted above you say that. You make it sound like the 500 is a standard fee charged to everyone. It isn't and it isn't charged by DEWA. It is the housing fee charged by DM through DEWA. District cooling is a whole other ball game and pretty expensive and their security deposits are normally higher than DEWA's too.


here is my original post:

Something to remember people, DEWA in Dubai will add 500 AED extra every month as a fee, no matter what your usage is. It will be more or less based on your rental amount. The same goes for EMICOOL. They are also going to take 1000 or 2000 AED for your security deposit. While it is expensive, you can save money by shutting things off when you are not home.

Now, do you see the second sentence? Read it and tell me what it says? Pull your head out!


----------



## BedouGirl

divngator said:


> here is my original post:
> 
> Something to remember people, DEWA in Dubai will add 500 AED extra every month as a fee, no matter what your usage is. It will be more or less based on your rental amount. The same goes for EMICOOL. They are also going to take 1000 or 2000 AED for your security deposit. While it is expensive, you can save money by shutting things off when you are not home.
> 
> Now, do you see the second sentence? Read it and tell me what it says? Pull your head out!


Boy, you are one rude individual. If someone is paying less or more rent than you are, their housing fee is different. It is based precisely on 5% of your annual rent, not more, not less! Enjoy your new life in Abu Dhabi!


----------



## vantage

divngator said:


> here is my original post:
> 
> Something to remember people, DEWA in Dubai will add 500 AED extra every month as a fee, no matter what your usage is. It will be more or less based on your rental amount. The same goes for EMICOOL. They are also going to take 1000 or 2000 AED for your security deposit. While it is expensive, you can save money by shutting things off when you are not home.
> 
> Now, do you see the second sentence? Read it and tell me what it says? Pull your head out!


Well read what you wrote, then!
You said "DEWA will add 500......"
You said "it will be more or less based on....."

Both of these statements are incorrect, AND disagree with each other!

Time to refresh your primary / elementary education, and offer an apology to Bedougirl who was merely correcting your post for those who come here for facts.


----------



## divngator

BedouGirl said:


> Boy, you are one rude individual. If someone is paying less or more rent than you are, their housing fee is different. It is based precisely on 5% of your annual rent, not more, not less! Enjoy your new life in Abu Dhabi!


Are you trying to get me upset or do you just not know how to read? Then again, I now understand why you are on here. If you have nothing constructive to add to my post, the don't. For the final time, the second sentence of my original post said: IT IS PRETTY MUCH BASED ON YOUR RENT


----------



## sammylou

unless anyone has information to add regarding the original post, then this conversation is over 'kay?


----------



## IzzyBella

Well, regardless of the paradoxical statements made earlier:

My friend lives in a 5 bedroom Villa in Mirdif, her DEWA is around 3k/month. (No pool just a garden/grass)
I live in a 3 bedroom apt in Marina, my DEWA is about 1k/month. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## vantage

divngator said:


> Are you trying to get me upset or do you just not know how to read? Then again, I now understand why you are on here. If you have nothing constructive to add to my post, the don't. For the final time, the second sentence of my original post said: IT IS PRETTY MUCH BASED ON YOUR RENT


which is still wrong, and you can't even quote yourself accurately!

I assume reading, comprehension and writing are not important aspects of your career.....

it IS based on your rent, not "pretty much" or "more or less"
and it STILL contradicts your first sentence.

game over
case closed
move on.


----------



## Malbec

Just got my first DEWA bill. Actually two bills, one for "previous" month and current.

Anyway, my bill for *water only* doesn't make much sense:
07/01-15/01 = AED 2424
16/01-15/02 = AED 1851

Not sure how it is possible that the bill for one week of water usage was 30% higher than the next bill for the whole month? Should I file a complain?

Is it normal to pay around AED 2000 in winter (water charge only) for 3BR Villa with a plot size around 1600sqm, landscaped garden and irrigation system running thrice daily both in front and at the back of the villa?


----------



## zed1212

How does the 5% work if you own the property and live it yourself?
Would you still need to pay this and how is it calculated?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Percentage of the property value instead. Not sure what % but it's lower than 5% obviously.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I don't think there is any extra charge if you own the villa.


----------



## Edino

4500sqft 4 bedroom Villa in Jumeirah 4500aed a month elec alone at 23c coooling. BUT read further: This was 2 years ago. Our villa is now 10 yeas old, we lived there from new, and all the maintenance done was cleaning filters. That is not enough it appears.

Last year, before summer, I "forced" our landlord to do major maintenance on our air conditioning, and had them remove all 5 central AC condensers from the house. They where full of sludge in between the cooling fins. They cleaned then with a common Karcher high pressure spray in their workshop, with some cleaning chemicals for aluminium. The condensers came back like new, and where soldered back into the unit. 1 day time required per unit... the result is that the elec consumption when down to 2700aed at 23c during the top-heat months... unbelievable how much the maintenance has safed on cost!


----------



## CamdenGirl

fOR our 3br villa in arabian ranches, we pay about 1500dhs a month in the summer....has got so expensive


----------



## sammylou

twowheelsgood said:


> Percentage of the property value instead. Not sure what % but it's lower than 5% obviously.


if you own your property and live in it then you pay 2% of the purchase price.


----------



## zed1212

is that 2% of the original price from the developer or 2% of the price that the property was purchased for by the current owner?


----------

